# Grounding Question-where does it itch?



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Pretty basic question: A friend is having me assemble his Tweed Deluxe kit and the chassis has a black painted finish. Where all should I scratch the paint away for grounding purposes, and where is that not needed?

Star ground: of course
tube socket holes?
where transformers are mounted?
input jacks?
pots?
Switches?


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

If you look at the original 5E3 layout and use the grounds they use you will have the best luck.A coated chassis is an invitation for ground problems.A central ground scheme with all grounds going to one location is best.You will need a buss wire on the pots to accomplish this.All jacks need to be chassis grounded and a separate ground wire to the buss.A chrome chassis is far better for grounding.You may have to find the best spot and go with it.Transformer bolts are the best place for ground connections,so obviously you will need them clean and solid to the chassis.
"star ground-of course" is not true for all amps.

www.claramps.com


----------

